# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  shipping by courier from EU to EU country I need testosterone ASAP any idea who have

## rikardo82

Upon searching seems difficult to find vendor who ship by courier I need testosterone and preferbaly also HGH but BY express courier, post is complete shit it will never come with this covid situation, only courier work, I have 2 packages significantly delayed. Im wondering about vendros who ship by courier preferbaly DHL because this come like clock every time 1 day and I get it.

----------


## clarky.

I have never heard of a source that ships by courier.

----------


## dpstore

> Upon searching seems difficult to find vendor who ship by courier I need testosterone and preferbaly also HGH but BY express courier, post is complete shit it will never come with this covid situation, only courier work, I have 2 packages significantly delayed. Im wondering about vendros who ship by courier preferbaly DHL because this come like clock every time 1 day and I get it.


There is few sources that offer courier delivery but be prepared for custom issues most of the ttime

----------


## HghMaster

themusclefactory.ch shiping in europe by courier

----------


## dpstore

> themusclefactory.ch shiping in europe by courier


I think its forbidden to post the actual website you can talk about brands but not suppliers

----------

